# Dankung Luck Rings-1 Sky Rat- 0



## pop shot

Dankung luck rings vs sky rat in front of my client's store. 2040 looped tubes .50 cal lead. dead before it hit the floor. these guys shack up in the rafters of my friend's store and make all kine babies up there. That just doesn't go with the store's brand, so she called me for some "selective elimination." this frame's alright, a little small and hard to use but it's all i had with me. the sky rat didn't seem to mind, though. when i made the cards it was kinda a joke, but friends have actually been calling me for rat and pigeon control.


----------



## tomshot123

Nice one!
Tom


----------



## August West

Great shot with anything but with that tiny thing, amazing. I was actually thinking about one of those luck rings but looking at your pic I'm not sure if I could ever learn to shoot it. Chris


----------



## newconvert

i'm usualy a dankung fan, but this one is cool i have never seen this one before, good hit


----------



## pop shot

it's too tiny, i really dislike it. i wish i could un-buy it. but it's all i had on me.


----------



## August West

I have an agile fox that I love, I ordered an axe hunter and it is a good bit smaller, I am having a hard time getting used to it if I don't hold it just right it will smack the crap out of my thumb. I can't even imagine trying to shoot that luck rings. Chris


----------



## newconvert

pop shot said:


> it's too tiny, i really dislike it. i wish i could un-buy it. but it's all i had on me.


you dont? its sweet!


----------



## pop shot

Starting to like it.


----------



## Jim Williams

Good shooting Steve, even your pigeons are better looking in Hawaii than ours are in the UK.


----------



## pop shot

Sling Jim said:


> Good shooting Steve, even your pigeons are better looking in Hawaii than ours are in the UK.


all birds here are hotter than yours...


----------



## Imperial

i wish you all the best in your new harvesting business endeavor .


----------



## Jim Williams

pop shot said:


> Good shooting Steve, even your pigeons are better looking in Hawaii than ours are in the UK.


all birds here are hotter than yours...
[/quote]

You got that right bro.


----------



## Charles

Those little luck ring Dankung shooters were very cheap when I was ordering some other stuff a while back, so I bought two. But I find them to be a bugger to hold on to and shoot ... that stainless is too smooth and slippery. I see you have wrapped yours with parachord. I may resort to something similar ... or maybe dip it in some of that rubbery tool handle goo. Anyway, nice shooting.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## M.J

Yes! 2040s and 50cal lead! I've been a crucader for 2040s for a year and I love to see them getting their due.
What kind of draw length and band length are you using?


----------



## pop shot

7" loops 36" draw to my ear. Can't wait for my SPS!


----------



## faca

pop shot said:


> Dankung luck rings vs sky rat in front of my client's store. 2040 looped tubes .50 cal lead. dead before it hit the floor. these guys shack up in the rafters of my friend's store and make all kine babies up there. That just doesn't go with the store's brand, so she called me for some "selective elimination." this frame's alright, a little small and hard to use but it's all i had with me. the sky rat didn't seem to mind, though. when i made the cards it was kinda a joke, but friends have actually been calling me for rat and pigeon control.


Man I need one of this micro, where I can buy one.
Good huting ;-)


----------



## crazyslingshot

unbelievable!

you must have the top shooting skills to use such a tiny thing!

could you share some video to show how to shoot it?


----------



## pop shot

The grip


----------



## Hrawk

faca said:


> Man I need one of this micro, where I can buy one.


RIGHT HERE


----------



## faca

thanks


----------



## AKLEIN

pop shot said:


> The grip


I've got a lucky ring too and wil try it again 'cause i couldn't grip it and shoot it

nice shots BTW


----------



## e~shot

Good shooting buddy, nice slingshot too!


----------



## mr.joel

I think it's cool. You should learn to make a friend of it, it's obviously as effective as any other frame. Think of it this way: how often can you bring your full size slingshot with you? It's got serious appeal in the portability department. Sure, you have to work more to use it, but it's better than not having it because it's too big.

Those forks are reminiscent of a Milbro...


----------



## pop shot

i rescind all fou(w)l remarks regarding this shooter, once you get the grip down, it's very accurate. i picked a chameleon off the fence at 8 m yesterday first shot.


----------



## mr.joel

pop shot said:


> i rescind all fou(w)l remarks regarding this shooter, once you get the grip down, it's very accurate. i picked a chameleon off the fence at 8 m yesterday first shot.


...a rucky ling indeed


----------



## shooter452

pop shot said:


> Dankung luck rings
> 
> a little small and hard to use but it's all i had with me.


This is the brilliance of the little dankung. It is small enough that you will most likely have it with you when you need it. That what makes the agrivation of learning to shoot it so worth the time. Nice shooting


----------



## August West

You guys are going to make me order one of these dang things.







LOL

When I was stationed in Korea we had a Korean Range Officer, the first time I went to the range and heard the command "Rock and Road your first 30 lound magazine" I was laughing so hard I barely could rock and road. Chris


----------



## pop shot

Rock and road! Get one, they're cheap and (eventually) effective. I've got big hands, and I can shoot it


----------



## mr.joel

Once while frustrated with a class of Thai students that were afflicted with this apparently east Asian phenomenon. In an act of desperation I actually switched "R" and "L" in several words on the board and told them to say them as they were spelled. They actually said the words correctly! They shook their heads and laughed as they knew what was going on, yet could not help but say these letters backwards.


----------



## faca

one ordered waiting for it..........I´ll post my feedback


----------



## newconvert

i really did not like Dankung before, dont know why? but seeing everyone with theirs made me change my mind, i have the micro shooter and a wolf, plus 3 different types of tubing coming. do they come wrapped as shown or do you have to buy the rubber finger guards and wrap them with para yourself?


----------



## August West

I don't have a luck rings but the ones I have have all came wrapped, I usually unwrap mine and redo it or leave it off all together. I have an agile fox that is my favorite slingshot, mainly because it is always in my left front pocket and 5 or 6 .43 lead balls are always in my watch pocket. I don't know of any other slingshots as powerful for their size as these and I shoot them well to boot. Chris


----------



## Charles

My Dankung luck rings slingshot did not come with any wrapping. I dipped mine in that rubbery stuff used for tool handles ... just makes it easier to handle.










Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## mr.joel

I like the smaller holes on the Rucky Ling. Seems like they would be more conducive to consistent shooting.


----------



## tomshot123

I really do need one of these for an edc but theyre kinda overpriced for their size I thought


----------



## August West

I know a lot of people have a hard time with them being made in China, actually this is one of the only things I don't mind being made there. As far as I know these slingshots and tubing styles were invented there which makes it a lot different from another cheap rip off of someone else's design.

If I was looking for an EDC I don't think I would get a luck rings, I think the medium size dankungs are perfect, still very compact but big enough to shoot comfortably. I have an American Fox and IMO it is way to big. As far as the cost they are made from quality components, fit and finish is good and they'll last forever, which makes the price a bit easier to swallow. Chris


----------



## newconvert

all good points except the value part? 16 dollars for a stainless steel ss? 16 $? lol si i will have to wrap the ruck ling, but the wolf will be wrapped, ok and the rubber to protect the fingers? looks like tubing? is that on or will i need to go scrounging?


----------



## August West

Are you saying it is a good deal? All of mine, I have 3, came with tubing. Chris


----------



## newconvert

August West said:


> Are you saying it is a good deal? All of mine, I have 3, came with tubing. Chris


i think they are great deals, and for me, i seem to be collecting even though i am not a collector?

are you in the military AW? my sons in fayetteville 82nd AB


----------



## August West

Not anymore, US Army retired as of 1 May 2011. If your son ever needs anything or just wants to go fishing give me a holler and careful with the dankungs they can get addictive. LOL Chris


----------



## newconvert

well thanks Chris very generous offer of you....... i ordered experimental tube sizes as well, black 20-50 & 50-80. it was cheap so i thought to try it, if it does not work out i'll put into dowels and give them jumpropes? if they how to jump rope.............. maybe they can google it? lol


----------



## August West

newconvert said:


> well thanks Chris very generous offer of you


I know first hand what it is like to be a long way from family and the military community takes care of it's own. I also have a 22 year old son on active duty in the Air Force in Gaum right now. Chris


----------



## 3bears

I have one myself sporting single TBG, it blasts 9.5mm steels though the pigeons here







it's a great little EDC item for a bit of fun plinking....


----------



## reecemurg

got my self a luck rings ergo ,, seems much bigger than the normal one ??
i para wrapped mine and it fits my hand like a dream !!
bring on the birds !!!


----------



## pop shot

Got a pic of yours?


----------



## reecemurg

i'll put on on catapult workshop tomoz and put a vid up here some time


----------

